# Audigy SE to X-Fi Xtreme Audio



## KainXS (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to mod the drivers for the X-Fi Xtreme Audio to work on the Audigy SE
These cards are physically almost identical and the only difference really is in the drivers. The card is even been confirmed to be a rebranded Audigy SE with a X-Fi sticker on it

Now the drivers for the Audigy SE actually work for the X-Fi Xtreme Audio, but the X-Fi's drivers don't have the Audigy SE's device id in them so its not detected. So first of all is there any way to change a PCI devices device id permanantly or or force a different id in windows

this will either be the death of this card or it working with the X-Fi drivers because I bought a new X-Fi gamer and want to mod this card now for everyone who bought one of these things


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure, but the X-Fi Xtreme Audio has a different device ID. The Xtreme Audio driver is made not to recognise the Audigy SE.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 26, 2007)

I just installed the X-Fi Xtreme Audio drivers on the Audigy SE after modding the drivers, now  have to mod the rest to work, but the card is now installed as a Xtreme Audio

shows you how cheap creative is


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, but you end up losing the WHQL with mod drivers. A nice feat nonetheless.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 26, 2007)

it looks like creative locked the app to install the console, can someone take a look at it

you can download them here
http://us.creative.com/support/down...-Fi+Xtreme+Audio&filetype=1&OSName=Windows+XP

if you wanna try it and need the modified Xtreme Audio drivers then PM me


----------



## KainXS (Dec 26, 2007)

I did what I set out to do, I was able to get the X-Fi Xtreme Audio drivers to work with the Audigy SE, this means that the X-Fi Xtreme Audio is NOT a real X-Fi card and is very far from it, its a sound blaster live 24 bit with updated software, why creative would screw people over like that I don't know.

I could tell from the beginning because the Audigy SE/Live24bit have the same device ID as the X-Fi Xtreme Audio but a different SUBID so that when you install the drivers they don't work.

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5608/16811547rj1.png
look at the hardware Id

In order to install the X-Fi console I had to use my X-Fi card and then edit it, I don't feel like cracking the installer.

the edited drivers for Audigy SE
Audigy SE to X-Fi Xtreme Audio - FileFront.com

i need someone to check them to confirm, install the drivers by using P17.ini


----------



## GLD (Dec 26, 2007)

Good work Kain! I had read not sood things about the Xtreme Audio Edition. I am glad I spent the extra $ and got the Fatal1ty X-Fi. I would have been bummed to spend $60+ on a card that is really a Sound Blaster.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah i read about this somewhere. some of the creative "x-fi" cards are actually fakes and dont use the x-fi chipset.


----------



## snaipersx (Apr 5, 2008)

where i can find this drivers?  Win xp and Vista


----------



## flashstar (Apr 5, 2008)

From what I've heard, the Xtreme Audio has gotten a few positive reviews. It makes you wonder if that $150 X-fi was really worth it...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok i was able to get it to read as an x-fi xtreme audio card, but what's the difference?? is there different software for it??


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 5, 2008)

panchoman said:


> yeah i read about this somewhere. some of the creative "x-fi" cards are actually fakes and dont use the x-fi chipset.



Only the Xtreme Audio cards - rebranded Audigys that were re-branded from the Live! series.  Only component difference that I know of, is the Audigy and the Xtreme Audio use the same chipset, which is different than found on the Live!.

Cheap, yes; big reason why I try to steer people away from the Xtreme Audio if possible.  You're not really buying an X-Fi; and considering the Xtreme Gamer tends to run $10-$20 more, y'know?


Anyhow, nice work on that mod KainXS!


----------



## snaipersx (Apr 5, 2008)

I want to install x-fi xtreme audio drives on a Audigy SE pci card, so i need the mod drivers :S
KAINXS help!


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 5, 2008)

Question is, could you install Audigy drivers with the Xtreme Audio? That would certainly prove that they are identical.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 5, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> Question is, could you install Audigy drivers with the Xtreme Audio? That would certainly prove that they are identical.



In theory, if the Xtreme Audio drivers work for the Audigy, the Audigy drivers should work for the XA - only functionality you would lose would be the EAX 5 support, CMSS-3D and the Crystallizer feature.


----------



## synxll (Apr 14, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I did what I set out to do, I was able to get the X-Fi Xtreme Audio drivers to work with the Audigy SE, this means that the X-Fi Xtreme Audio is NOT a real X-Fi card and is very far from it, its a sound blaster live 24 bit with updated software, why creative would screw people over like that I don't know.
> 
> I could tell from the beginning because the Audigy SE/Live24bit have the same device ID as the X-Fi Xtreme Audio but a different SUBID so that when you install the drivers they don't work.
> 
> ...



Hello, i install the drivers using p17, on device manager change, but when attemp to install the SB_X-Fi_Xtreme_Audio drivers, don't let me install telling that couldn't detect any compatible dispositive. How do you do to installl the SB_X-Fi_Xtreme_Audio  after install the p17?

Thanks man 

Here a picture of dxdiag:


----------



## KainXS (May 7, 2008)

I'm almost done getting the Audigy console working, well kinda

but I haven't tested them on vista so far


----------



## licksfromhell (May 10, 2008)

Hi!

I just want to say that the mod also works with the SB Live 24 bits! card. Now, it shows Xtreme audio 

nice work ^^ Waiting for the console. 
Greetings from chile!!!!.

PD: sorry about my english >.<


----------



## KainXS (May 11, 2008)

woohoo they did it


----------



## licksfromhell (May 12, 2008)

KaynXS I have good news:

In this forum (I don't want to make spam, if you think that this is not right here, please delete it):

http://www.chw.net/foro/sound-blaster-live-audigy-se-x-fi-xtreme-audio-t157308p2.html

We were talking about your excelent job modding this drivers and one user said that he found a modded driver including crystalizer, cms3d, and even the console. They worked for me, and crystalizer is just great.

If you want to give them a shoot, this is the download link:

http://www.4shared.com/file/47120756/30d07531/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_MOD_drivers.html

Hope they work also for you. Greetings!!!^^

Sorry again about my english, I speak spanish >.<


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2008)

There are more capacitors on the Xfi card than the Audigy.  I doubt it really makes any difference though.


----------



## KainXS (May 12, 2008)

cheers everyone

thanks for telling me that licksfromhell, whoever did it I thanked them on that forum.

those drivers should work for the live 24bit as well,

still, its very strange, creatives site seems to have the chopped down drivers and more than likely its to prevent exactly this

very strange

well this proves the X-Fi Xtreme Audio is pretty much a fake X-Fi with sound qualiy only a little better than the other variants due to its cirrus logic dsp.

but creative will be somewhat pissed off of these drivers, but Alchemy dosen't work yet so maybe not.

still my little bro will be happy when I give him back his audigy next week.


----------



## licksfromhell (May 12, 2008)

They were already pist off with this mod, just read this note:

http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/04/daniel_k-who-fi.html


----------



## KainXS (May 12, 2008)

That has nothing to do with this mod

 . . . well kinda

creative might get mad that these drivers have been finished nearly now but they were the ones who did this to themselves for releasing the X-Fi Xtreme Audio

I'm trying the drivers and they are very good, much better quality then the Audigy SE's with the X-Fi crystalizers and  CMSS3D enabled on my seinnheser HD595's and 202's , They must be a very good upgrade for anyone who has a sound blaster live 24 bit but the system load will increase.

now we move on to alchemy


----------



## KainXS (May 12, 2008)

I'd like this thread closed so we can start a new thread about the already complete drivers

and probably deleted also so creative won't try to, well you know.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 12, 2008)

They work, I just tried it and now have a fully functioning Xtreme Audio Card  - Thanks KainXS


----------



## KainXS (May 12, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> They work, I just tried it and now have a fully functioning Xtreme Audio Card  - Thanks KainXS



hey I didn't make these, it looks like daniel k just saw what was going on here and did it.

so if creative gets pissed off at anyone it will be him "again"


----------



## theonetruewill (May 12, 2008)

KainXS said:


> hey I didn't make these, it looks like daniel k just saw what was going on here and did it.
> 
> so if creative gets pissed off at anyone it will be him "again"



You showed them to me


----------



## KainXS (May 12, 2008)

Yup, because I'm happy they're done, it seems he did them in april

he must have alot of time on his hands

still, im happy because now everyone who has these 3 cards can get a good update now


----------



## KainXS (May 14, 2008)

hmm, theres something else I noticed, and its been bugging me since last year, why do the the Xtreme Audio's drivers have references to something as the emu10k1







weird, does anyone else get that as well, maybe the SB Live and Live 5.1 might work but does anyone have one of those to test, I think my old Live! is broken


----------



## UnkAsn93 (May 14, 2008)

Wouldn't these modded drivers void the warranty on the card?


----------



## KainXS (May 14, 2008)

no, they're drivers not hardware modifications

heres the link for daniel k's finished drivers, enjoy your card

http://www.4shared.com/file/47120756/30d07531/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_MOD_drivers.html


----------



## kika.93 (May 16, 2008)

I tried with a Audigy LS (under XP Pro), it doesn't work. At the installation, driver say that it doesn't found compatible hardware.
I want these drivers


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

post back here with the cards device id so I can see whether that card is listed in the drivers, it should be

supported cards
SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10121102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10131102
SB Live! 24-bit
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10031102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10061102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10071102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_30311297
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_30381297
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_30411297
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_30421297
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_A0061458
SB Audigy SE
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10111102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_A0161458
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10091462
SB Audigy LS
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10011102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10021102
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10051102
Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_50311297
SB Audigy(??)
VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10091102


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

kain i can help you out..i have vista and a SB live! 24-bit...and i mod .ini's all the time you may be familier with my work on the forcewares...just let me know..honeslt this thread is a little borken for me to understand were to begin..but if you tell me what needs to be done i shouldnt have a hard time replicating it..i want a sweet new card!..and i could probalb yhost them on a server....we could DL all the versions..for the 24bit and audigy..32&64bit XP and same for vista mod them tag them with your name and UL...if you wish.


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

Daniel K finished the drivers in April, the only thing thats left to do is to add the oem cards

but the LS should work unless its well, oem

but I wonder if these drivers enable eax 4.0 on a live 24 bit


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

i dont know how to even tell..im using daneil K's modded drivers right now but it still shows up as a live 24bit.

their are multiple device ID's under my card

PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10061102&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10061102
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&CC_0401


in all honesty its the oddest thing iv ever seen....the ven and dev are the same but the various option theirafter confuse me. usually in my experiance the only 1 needed would be the first with the sub sytem id and the revision number.


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

yeah, that card should work, uninstall it indevice manager and unzip the drivers using winrar and then  manually install the drivers

point it to this directory from the unzipped drivers for xp
Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio MOD drivers\Drivers\xp\Win2k_xp\P17.ini

it should say detect the card and then work


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

i run vista  x64


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

then install using this directory instead

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio MOD drivers\Drivers\vista\P17.ini

does it have to be WHQL signed, I don't think they are.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

no it doesnt need to be..the ones i originally use arent and it works fine..and what do you mean directory?..like how would i enter that directory from which link?


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

when you extract the drivers from the rar you can go further and then extract the exe as well with these drivers


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

yup i figured it out i was like wait a sec.....it isnt a link iv done this b4 now i feel like a fool..i deal with this kind of thing all the time ..its past midnight here...please be gentile.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

hmm it isnt working..installing with p17 or normally im getting a code 39 i think its because its not x64. nvm it is..intresting.


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

yeah, maybe

code 39 in vista is a wide error, its hard to find the cause


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

well i switched around the device id's so my spacific cazrd is detected as an xtreme audio im going to try a couple more things because this still isnt working..hmm


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

wo0t nice got it to work x-fi FTW


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

I don't have vista installed right now so I can't test it, but i know it works on XP, heres my the card the Audigy SE using the drivers.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

i cant enable the crystalizer but i got it to work thnx man.


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

I think I found a old hdd with vista on it, I'll try to check tommorow but I remember it not working right because vista dosen't install the full console.


----------



## kika.93 (May 17, 2008)

In the device manager, I have into details for "Creative SB Audigy":

PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_00521102&REV_03\4&DC268A3&0&3080

It is supposed to be an Audigy LS, OEM version. Isn't it ?


----------



## KainXS (May 17, 2008)

Yeah thats an oem, it has to be added

theres too many oem cards


----------



## licksfromhell (May 17, 2008)

Hi!

I just pass through here, to confirm that this modified drivers activates Eax4 and other features. Just use Right audio analizer and you'll see.

Greetings from chile!


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2008)

Wait so I can now have an XFi Card simply by installing the drivers?!

Im usin a link on here to download the drivers, but where can I get the latest?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 17, 2008)

i dont think their are any later than those ones....later ill try to downlaod the new creative drivers and mod them ater looking at the work here.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 17, 2008)

Thanks so much guys. This has been the second most cheapest upgrade, second to Overclocking of course. Thanks again.


----------



## john959 (May 19, 2008)

*Woot*

hello

i have few questions...
1- if i install the modded driver without the applications.. will it allow me to have access to EAX 4.0 in games?
2- is there a way to tweak the driver and enable a better multi channel support? i heared the sound in the rear spkers is muffled a little bit compared to real XFI
3- will i be breaking the law by using xfi gamer software in the audigy SE/LS/24bit? like stealing the software? because the software is free but meant for specific hardware
4- if using the application is not allowed .. can i use audigy SE/LS/24bit old software on my card after i use the modded xfi driver? i want better hardware functionality but i don't mind old software 

i will check later for any updates. thanks
peace


----------



## john959 (May 19, 2008)

sorry for 2nd post
i've seen a picture here about the card and there is a " audio console " is that enough to run the card for games?
i don't have the card i will but it soon, but i want some accurate infos first
thanks
peace


----------



## KainXS (May 20, 2008)

1-Yes it does enable eax 4 via emulation
2-not that I have heard of
3-?
4-then you might want to stick with the old software

If your looking for a good cheap gaming card I would reccomend the X-Fi XtremeMusic instead of buying an older card like the audigy series.


----------



## Nusenator (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all!

Thx for this driver Daniel K! I use Vista Ultimate 32bit and I have Audigy SE.
I tried Audigy SE to X-Fi Xtreme Audio driver and it is works perfectly
Great job man!







Sorry my bad english...


----------



## ChromeDome (Jun 13, 2008)

holy smokes it works!






thats on my AMD 4200+  Vista 32bit computer with an SB Audigy SE

very, very happy with the added features and enhanced sound. thanks so much! i simply uninstalled the old drivers / software, installed the new ones, and thats it. went without a hitch


----------



## ice187 (Jun 13, 2008)

*works perfect*

it works perfect on my AudigySE , but I have one concern... the previous Audio Console used to give me +15db on subwoofer gain, which was perfect. With this new one , I get +20db ... which makes my poor subwoofer "explode". Is there any way that I can get +15db back????


----------



## 2112 (Jun 16, 2008)

It works perfectly here with Audigy SE and XP x64, thank you.

I saw Creative updated their drivers for some models, included XtremeAudio, do you plan to update your modded drivers as well?
Perhaps I'm pushing my luck


----------



## KainXS (Jun 27, 2008)

its great that dans mod is working for everyone


----------



## ChromeDome (Jun 28, 2008)

yup yup....still working well. the "Crystalizer" feature sort of gives me a weird compressed sound. best i can describe it. some sound shifting. so i leave it off. would have been nice, as it sort of refines the sound somewhat. but i won't miss it most likely. 

otherwise its all good


----------



## NooBesT (Jul 22, 2008)

How do you install these drivers?

I don't have P17.ini from the first download (the drivers that Kain modded)
And I get following message with the other drivers:


----------



## KainXS (Jul 24, 2008)

is the link dead then, heres a new one

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6698330


----------



## KainXS (Aug 13, 2008)

since its known that the crystalizers and eax are running via software, would it be possible to port them to be used on another soundcard


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 13, 2008)

um...assuming that the hardware can do the things the driver supports i dont see why not.


----------



## DreamOn (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for this driver, it works great on my audigy se except for one thing... if I unmute the microphone I don't hear any signal coming in, although the microphone works because if I try to record something it records. any ideas?


L.E.: nevermind, I seem to have solved the problem by installing these drivers over the ones from creative and it works like a charm


----------



## ninix (Sep 15, 2008)

*No more 5.1 sound configuration*

Hi, I have a Creative Audigy SE [VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_100A1102] and after reading this excellent topic I choice to install the driver and now is working very well, but with 2 exceptions:

1) Now the sound from TV Tuner is just stereo (front speakers) and not multi-speakers how it was before with original driver.

2) If I open [Creative Console Launcher], then [Speakers and Headphone] with 5.1 configuration selected, then on [Advanced] it appears only front left and front right, so I can't change volume for rear, center and subwoofer!

Is there a way to solve those problems or why they exist?


----------



## TheDukeSD (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry for posting in this thread after it was inactive for some time.

I was only able to find the 1.04.0078 X-Fi Xtreme Audio driver modded for Audigy SE by Daniel K.

I decided to try to mod the 1.04.0079 X-Fi Xtreme Audio driver for Audigy SE.

At this point I was able only to mod the drivers for Windows XP (64 bits is working, I tested it cause I have Windows XP 64 bits, I modded also the drivers for XP 32 bits but I don't know if they work or not). Only the drivers are moded, Creative Audio Console and Creative Console Launcher are from Daniel K moded drivers. From what I saw both of them work fine with the 1.04.0079 drivers.

Here is the link to the moded drivers: http://rapidshare.com/files/151603389/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_1_04_0079_XP.rar.html

If someone can test them on Windows XP and say if there are any problems (some files were edited and they have checksum, the checksum should be good but I might be wrong) I will thanks him.

All the hard work was done by Daniel K with his releases. I tryed to understand what he did to the drivers he moded and to apply on the 1.04.0079.

Note: Vista drivers have been removed cause they are not modded. I will try to mod them to, but I can promise that I will be able to do it.

If there are any problems with the drivers I moded please fell free to post here. I will try to fix the problems.



LE: The drivers for XP 64 bits have been tested with RightMark 3DSound 2.3 (Direct Sound and OpenAL) and with Warcraft 3 (Eax enabled in Options). No problem detected with them. In my opinion the drivers for XP 64 bits are ok. 

I will try to test the drivers for XP 32 bits.


LE 2: I looked on the Vista drivers from 1.04.0079. I should be able to make them work without to many problems. In fact it looks more simple then with the XP drivers.


LE 3: The HDD on witch I wanted to install XP 32bits don't want to work on this PC so it will take more then I estimated until I will be able to test the drivers I modded. In case you see any problem please tell me.

I think the drivers for Vista are ready : http://rapidshare.com/files/151723321/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_1_04_0079_XP_Vista.rar.html

I will test them but I can't tell you when I will do that. *Keep in mind that the Vista drivers are not tested by me! Also the XP 32 bits drivers are not tested by me!*

In the next days I will take a closer look at the application that come with with Xtreme Audio 1.04.0079. There are not a lot of changes compared with the application that come with the Daniel k 's modded drivers.

LE 4: In one of the windows the installer will tell that the package contains only XP drivers. I forgot to edit a file.  The Vista driver can be installed without problems, the file I forgot to edit is only used to display the content of the package. Will be fixed in the next version.


----------



## KainXS (Oct 7, 2008)

nice =D


----------



## TheDukeSD (Oct 7, 2008)

Bad news regarding Host OpenAL 1.01.08 . I can't make it work under Windows XP. I moded the files but it don't show at all in application that can see OpenAL (best thing was to see it as Generic Hardware...). Maybe Host OpenAL 1.01.08 is working only in Vista, I can't test this at this moment...

If it works in Vista and it's not working under XP then I'll have to make 2 versions one for XP with Host OpenAL 1.00.14 and one for Vista with Host OpenAL 1.01.08. If it doesn't work in Vista then probably they find another way to block the use of this file but I don't think they did this.

I will see what I can do with the other applications... When I will do the max I to modd the drivers I will test this.

New version: http://rapidshare.com/files/151859255/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_1_04_0079_XP_Vista_3.rar.html

- Driver for Windows Vista 5.12.1.2007 / Windows XP v5.12.01.621
- APO Interface Module 2.05.00
- Audio Console 2.40.14 (like in X-FI Xtreme Audio 1.04.0079 drivers, this is not an downgrade!)
- Console Launcher 2.40.09
- Host OpenAL 1.00.14


Console Launcher will not be changed. It is not in the X-Fi Xtreme Audio 1.04.0079 and I don't know from where Daniel K took it.

As I said before Host OpenAL will be 1.00.14 until I will see if the modded 1.01.08 works under Vista. I was able to mod the files but I can't make them work under XP (btw I think Creative made the instaler run only if you try to install the drivers in Vista [maybe I want to much to make them run under XP  ])

Hope this are well done: 
Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar & Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar more info you can find in History.

In the next days I will test the drivers in Win XP X32, Vista x32 and Vista x64 with:

- Winamp ( I should here music  , if not then it's not good at all)
- RightMark 3DSound 2.3 ( for EAX and OpenAL ; if OpenAL will not work then there is a problem)
- Warcraft 3 ( I want to see how the drivers work in a game with EAX ; hope it don't crash  )

*Keep in mind that I didn't tested the drivers for Vista and for XP x32!*

In XP x64 it work nice. This is the only thing I can say at this point. 

History

*****
*4.1*
*****

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar 66,6 M

- Driver for Windows Vista 5.12.1.2007 / Windows XP v5.12.01.621
- APO Interface Module 2.06.00
- Audio Console 2.40.14
- Console Launcher 2.40.09
- Host OpenAL 1.00.14

*****
*4.2*
*****

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar 67,1 M

- Driver for Windows Vista 5.12.1.2007 / Windows XP v5.12.01.621
- APO Interface Module 2.06.00
- Audio Console 2.40.14
- Console Launcher 2.40.09
- Host OpenAL 1.01.08

If you will use Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar OpenAL will not work in Windows XP, this is why there is Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar . This problem will not be solved cause I don't see a solution...

*****
**3**
*****

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 3.rar 66,5 M


- Driver for Windows Vista 5.12.1.2007 / Windows XP v5.12.01.621
- APO Interface Module 2.05.00
- Audio Console 2.40.14
- Console Launcher 2.40.09
- Host OpenAL 1.00.14

*****
**2**
*****

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista.rar 66,5 M


- Driver for Windows Vista 5.12.1.2007 / Windows XP v5.12.01.621
- APO Interface Module 2.05.00
- Audio Console 2.50.10
- Console Launcher 2.40.09
- Host OpenAL 1.00.14

*****
**1**
*****

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP.rar 64,9 M


- Windows XP v5.12.01.621
- APO Interface Module 2.05.00
- Audio Console 2.50.10
- Console Launcher 2.40.09
- Host OpenAL 1.00.14


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow you've confused me ever so... Right now I've got the 4.2 one for Vista am I good?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2008)

i've got a USB SB live! 24 bit, any suggestions what drivers to try?


----------



## TheDukeSD (Oct 8, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Wow you've confused me ever so... Right now I've got the 4.2 one for Vista am I good?



4.2 is for Vista x32 and x64. (It should work under XP but without OpenAL).

4.1 is for XP x32 and x64. (It should work under Vista but don't have the latest OpenAL).

(Only Host OpenAL has changed between 4.1 and 4.2 .).

******************************************************************************



Mussels said:


> i've got a USB SB live! 24 bit, any suggestions what drivers to try?



If you have Vista try Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar.

If you have XP try Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar.

******************************************************************************

*Vista Ultimate X64 - Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar is working nice *

Only 4.2 was tested in Vista Ultimate x64, this contains everything I wanted to do so I will not test other versions.

Screenshots:





















*Vista Ultimate X86 - Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar is working nice *

Only 4.2 was tested in Vista Ultimate x86, this contains everything I wanted to do so I will not test other versions.

Screenshots:





















*Windows XP X86 Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar is working nice *

Only 4.1 was tested XP x86, this contains everything I wanted/I was able to do so I will not test other versions.

Screenshots:






















*Windows XP X64 Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar is working nice *

Only 4.1 was tested XP x64, this contains everything I wanted/I was able to do so I will not test other versions.


I will upload 2 files in other places to have a few mirrors in case the actual links don't work. 

From my point of view the drivers are done. I don't think I can change something else.

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar is for Windows XP x86 and x64

Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar is for Windows Vista x86 and x64

(Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar is working on Vista but don't have the latest OpenAL , Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar is working on  XP but will not install OpenAL)


*****************************************************************************

Now there are 4 mirrors for Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_1_04_0079_XP_Vista_4_1.rar

Main site

Mirror 1

Mirror 2

Mirror 3

Mirror 4


Now there are 4 mirrors for Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_1_04_0079_XP_Vista_4_2.rar

Main Site

Mirror 1

Mirror 2

Mirror 3

Mirror 4

**********************

L.E.:

As result of the accusations posted here:  http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/2008/10/sb-audigy-valuesels-live-24-bit-to-x-fi.html I will stop posting modded drivers on this forum. I will still mod drivers but they will be posted only on one Romanian forum. On that page he claims he modded the 1.04.0080 drivers. I was not able to find 1.04.0080 drivers on Creative website and I didn’t tested the modded 1.04.0080 (I can’t see what in that archive so I don’t know if it’s safe to use or not). I can only say this: “Use the modded drivers 1.04.0080 with caution.” If he is the real Daniel k and if those are the real 1.04.0080 drivers that he is having my felicitation. If he just edited the versions of the drivers to make them look like a new version then it’s sad he used this ways. I don’t know if the owner of this page http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/2008/10/sb-audigy-valuesels-live-24-bit-to-x-fi.html  is the real Daniel K or not.
I don’t understand why he is upset because I was not able to find any 1.04.0079 modded drivers. Why to keep the drivers only for myself when there is no 1.04.0079 modded drivers on internet?
This is all I have to say. As you can see I posted the link to that blog and I don’t have anything with the author of the 1.04.0080 modded drivers.


----------



## arlekin013 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks again  This is great. Difference between original and modified drivers are huge. Sound quality is perfect. .


----------



## Nusenator (Oct 30, 2008)

Thx for the new driver...it works for me (vista ultimate 32 bit)


----------



## tdbone1 (Nov 11, 2008)

OMFG!


this is too cool!

i been reading and reading tons of info on modding my sound cards.....

it all started when i was trying to monitor mic-in (with it being monitored) in ableton live 7 and source forge 9....

this is where i learned about "LATENCY" and asio4all....

i basically have 4 different sound cards and for the last 2 weeks SOLID i been trying different combinations.... of hardware and drivers and OS`s....

here are my sound cards.

nforce 2 onboard sound (ALC650) with "SOUNDSTORM APU"
nforce 4 onboard sound (ALC850)
sb live value (CT4830 which is actually the CT4832) (the non 5.1)
sb audigy ls

2 of the cards i listed above can be changed into other cards through softmods

the sb live i was looking at the "hardmod here" http://www.damsbo.com/soundblaster/sbmod.htm
with any sb live (CT4830) mod can it turn my 4.1 sound card into a 5.1 that uses the digital out? i have a dolby digital reciever and it has the optical and coax connecors.

ok now onto the audigy to x-fi softmod.
has anyone done any benchmarks to see how much work gets off loaded to your CPU?
i mean how bad is the hit for eax4/eax5 being done on the cpu instead of the actual audio card?

and last but not least WHERE IN THE HELL IS THE DDL 
give me DDL OR GIVE ME DEATH!!!

i am lucky enough to have a soundstorm apu but guess what....its an nforce2 mboard with a socket A chip (xp2600+)
so well....for todays games it blows chunks!

so here is what i have to do to get minimal latency while gaming with 5.1.

the soundstorm computer has to have winme installed (for latency....its better then winxp and win vista and linux and soundstorm apu dont work with DDL the apu out works but not ddl)

ok so then i take my gaming computer (the nforce4 with the ALC850) and i take its ac97 speaker-out(green connector)  and put it into the soundstorm computers line-in (blue connector) then i hook the optical out from that same to computer to my reciever optical in....

it actually works GREAT!!! i mean not even 10ms of latency....it works great...

ok but i have a BIG problem.
my dad is a singer in a classic/soft rock band....and im going to give him the nforce2 computer just because it has the lowest latency when using mic-in to record vocals (while monitoring is on)

so now i loose my 5.1 ddl realtime encoder for my gaming...and i am a bigtime gamer...

what do i do.....well there is no DDL for the sb live 4.1 right (CT4830/CT4832) but there is a mod for 5.1 at the link i posted above....there is a softmod also for that very card that makes it into the "The P17 to Xtreme Audio mod"....and also the kX drivers too...note i didnt like those...very hard to understand UI.


what i am basically asking is the sb live value has the 10kemu chip....and the audigy ls has the a piece of crap chip dont it?

which card is better to throw in my gaming system?

to me....i never really cared so much about EAX as i do about 5.1 gaming...

which card is more powerfull? which card uses less CPU cycles when its fullymodded with current softmod drivers?

my system is asus A8N32-SLI-DELUXE with 2gigs memory and an amd x2 4200+ oc to 2.65ghz with dual 8800GTS G92s in SLI.

maybe my onboard ALC 850 is better then the sb live (ct4830/ct4832) or the (audigy ls)
idk

i would like to be using the best of what i have....im really not sure what that is...

with the sb live (ct4830/ct4832) hard mod that turns it into a real sb live 5.1 right? where the digital out connector will send 5.1 signal to my reciever if i played a AC3 movie or does the mod only make the analog spdif out working on the internal connector?

does the softmod for that card just make it so i dont have to program the eeprom but it would be exactly same cpu usage if we benchmarked the softmod vs the hardmod?

same for the audigy ls into the x-fi...if we benchmarked the x-fi that we turn the audigy ls into vs the real card....how bad a hit are we taking having it done if software....or is anything really being done in software....


what i mean by this....in that article for the sblive 4.1 into a sb live 5.1 its just 1 address in the eeprom that gets changed to tell the driver what card it is.....so i bet the real retail sb live 5.1 vs the modded sb live 4.1 would bench EXACTLY the same since it is the same hardware.

with the softmod for the sb live 4.1 to "The P17 to Xtreme Audio mod" is that just changing the .inf to install the sb live 5.1 driver for the sb live 4.1 so it would ALSO benchmark the same as a real retail sb live 5.1?

ok same thing for the audigy ls vs x-fi extreme audio mod......if you benchmark the softmoded audigy ls as a x-ft extreme audio vs a retail x-fi extreme audio.....do they benchmark the same or what?

there is really no info on these modded drivers (hardmod or softmod) that shows benchmarks of any sort....

can some people reports back with some more info?

one last thing if you skipped through this post (and are reading what i just wrote) go read the whole thing because there is good questions in it for EVERYONE to know...

instead of (it works) or (it didnt work).....


----------



## vandunga3 (Nov 14, 2008)

i got an usb sound card Blaster Live! 24 bit but when i install it, the screen shows Setup is unable to detect a supported product on ur system....... and i dont know how to solve this problem ( i still plug the sound card )


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

vandunga3 said:


> i got an usb sound card Blaster Live! 24 bit but when i install it, the screen shows Setup is unable to detect a supported product on ur system....... and i dont know how to solve this problem



^ i have the same card, i havent tried it. please report back here if you ever do get it working.


----------



## vandunga3 (Nov 14, 2008)

i tried too many times and it still shows the same thing and Does anyone know how to make it work ? ( i still plug the sound card during the installation


----------



## vandunga3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> ^ i have the same card, i havent tried it. please report back here if you ever do get it working.


Can u change the Bass and Treble on ur sound card ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont actually use it. its in a spare parts pile for now.


----------



## vandunga3 (Nov 14, 2008)

could u please check the mod soft and let me know can it work ? i cant do and i cant change the Bass And Treble function on my sound card because it hide


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

vandunga3 said:


> could u please check the mod soft and let me know can it work ? i cant do and i cant change the Bass And Treble function on my sound card because it hide



if it doesnt work on yours and i have the same card, its not going to work for me either.


----------



## vandunga3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> ^ i have the same card, i havent tried it. please report back here if you ever do get it working.





Mussels said:


> if it doesnt work on yours and i have the same card, its not going to work for me either.



could u please check it ? and check with the mod soft ?


----------



## mp510sd (Nov 20, 2008)

*I have trouble with my mic*

I installed that driver.

Oh, I use Audigy LS

But, after I install that driver, my mic is dead.

but, i roll back to audigy LS, mic is work.

is it a bug of driver? or something?


----------



## Meizuman (Nov 27, 2008)

I have two problems...

First I installed the Daniel K's Mod drivers. It worked great. But now I can't open the console launcher. When trying to open, it gives error:

"The current selected audio device is not supported by the application. Do you want to select another audio device now?"

It gives two options (Follow Windows default and Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio) but neither of them works.

Any ideas? I installed MediaSource 5 Player after these drivers, could it be the cause? I don't remember if I opened the console when I used MediaSource, so I can't be sure if it made any difference.

Also Im getting ticking sound when watching DVD's. I use Media Player classic. I fiddled with the audio settings and got almost rid of it. Also I tried to increase the PCI latency but it didn't help much. The weird thing is that the ticking started to occur with the older Creative 1_04_0061 drivers less than a week ago.

I thought it could have something to do with the K-Lite codec pack. I uninstalled it and got the newer one with Media Player Classic. It didn't help, then I decided to try the newer driver and came across these mod'd drivers and tried them. They did'nt help either.

One long shot is that I have a extension cord with multiple outlets and a switch with light and it's causing the ticking.

But I cant hear any ticking when there is no output. Also I can't hear ticking with music.

I also tried (only once) Windows Media Player to play DVD and it also gave the ticking sound.

Edit: Now installed Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_1.rar and Console launcher is working again. Haven't tested the ticking.


----------



## ecou2508 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Sound Fonts Bank Manager*

Sound Fonts Bank manager is not present with moded drivers, it has to be installed separetely from the Audigy CD.
In my case, i've installed first SFBM alone with original Audigy SE CD (DO NOT INSTALL AUDIGY DRIVERS), then i install the X-Fi moded drivers and all works perfect for me.

I really needed this SF Bank manager cause i use a M-Audio Keystation MIDI through usb keyboard for music.

Eddy.


----------



## cycu (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't change volume rear,center,side and subwoofer.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 29, 2008)

Yup, There is a big thread on the creative forums about this - Creative will try to shut down any modded drivers.
I've been looking for these as i need a new sound-card. thanks OP


----------



## cycu (Dec 29, 2008)

I can change volume front left and front right. Please help


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 29, 2008)

are you guys interested in getting ahold of a real x-fi xtreme audio pci express? i have one laying around...


----------



## kysg (Dec 29, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> are you guys interested in getting ahold of a real x-fi xtreme audio pci express? i have one laying around...



Dunno whats the big hubbub about this, its not even a true x-fi, uses the old c-media chipset....but I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 29, 2008)

yeah its only drivers there, might as well just use an onboard chipset, especialy if you like the new vista stuff


----------



## cycu (Dec 30, 2008)

1. I have creative audigy se. 2. I have mod drivers 1.04.0079 xp vista 4_2.rar. 3. If I open [Creative Console Launcher], then [Speakers and Headphone] with 5.1 configuration selected, then on [Advanced] it appears only front left and front right, so I can't change volume for rear, center and subwoofer!


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 30, 2008)

cycu said:


> 1. I have creative audigy se. 2. I have mod drivers 1.04.0079 xp vista 4_2.rar. 3. If I open [Creative Console Launcher], then [Speakers and Headphone] with 5.1 configuration selected, then on [Advanced] it appears only front left and front right, so I can't change volume for rear, center and subwoofer!



Same here, though thats not a big problem because I use headphones or a crappy 2.1 system. But of course the volume sliders should be there for other channels too?


----------



## KainXS (Jan 4, 2009)

I wish someone would hack the drivers so they would work on my omega,


----------



## TheDukeSD (Jan 5, 2009)

mp510sd said:


> I installed that driver.
> 
> Oh, I use Audigy LS
> 
> ...



On my Audigy SE the mic is working. I have to unmute it in the Playback control or to select it in the Record control.



cycu said:


> I can't change volume rear,center,side and subwoofer.



I know about this. No clue on how to fix it. It might be related with the .ini files...


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 7, 2009)

hi all!

TheDukeSD, i read somewhere that there was a patch to enable crystalizer on some real audigy cards based on emu10k2 chipset (audigy 2 and audigy 4). I was wondering if it was possible to do the same for sb-live cards (emu10k1 chipset) and if this is even possible under xp.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## KainXS (Jan 7, 2009)

myfreelog said:


> hi all!
> 
> TheDukeSD, i read somewhere that there was a patch to enable crystalizer on some real audigy cards based on emu20k1 chipset (audigy 2 and audigy 4). I was wondering if it was possible to do the same for sb-live cards (emu10k1 chipset) and if this is even possible under xp.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Sure it is

crystalizers are software based, so it should be possible to write drivers for them on the older live cards. might even be possible to run them on any dedicated sound card but your stepping into the "please sue me zone" then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 7, 2009)

panchoman said:


> yeah i read about this somewhere. some of the creative "x-fi" cards are actually fakes and dont use the x-fi chipset.



I think only from the Xtreme Music and Xtreme gamer upwards have a genuine hardware Xifi chip, anything below that is just driver/software emulation so to speak.


----------



## myfreelog (Jan 7, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> I think only from the Xtreme Music and Xtreme gamer upwards have a genuine hardware Xifi chip, anything below that is just driver/software emulation so to speak.



I think only xtreme audio are fake x-fi based on p17 chipset. The other are real x-fi that use hardware crystalizer.

I think that software crystalizer based on p17 drivers could be modified to run on live cards but, who knows :S


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 8, 2009)

myfreelog said:


> I think only xtreme audio are fake x-fi based on p17 chipset. The other are real x-fi that use hardware crystalizer.
> 
> I think that software crystalizer based on p17 drivers could be modified to run on live cards but, who knows :S



Ahhhh right, I dont actually think Crystalizer is much good anyways!


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah, got the driver working on Win7 also, sweeet sound! I didn't keep any log on what I did, but I removed the original (automatically downloaded & installed SB Audigy SE driver) with the "Delete the driver software for this device." option enabled. Then rebooted to safe mode. Then went to device manager and manually installed the driver only. I had problems and these are not only things I did, because the first manual install didn't work. I went to safe mode couple times. I used Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar

I think Win7 would require a reboot from safe mode to safe mode after installing the driver. Then normal boot and then it will inform that the driver has been installed.

As I stated before, these cant be considered as a guide because I didn't keep track to what I did. If anyone else has done this they could inform better.

With every driver I tried to install with a Setup.exe, I got the error message that there is no hardware that is supported.


----------



## forklift (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all. Is there someone who achieved to install the software for SB Live 24 Bit USB? I got the error message that there is no hardware that is supported.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know if its able to get Console Launcher working when MediaSource 5 is installed? Once I have MediaSource installed, Console Launcher will give an error saying the hardware isn't supported! 

The other option is that someone show me a Music player software for windows, that is working in same way as the Amarok? I mean that the player has its own embedded "source magaer" or a browser for browsing through files and folders on a computer.

The only players that do this is Media Source and Amarok in ubuntu... At least I haven't found others.


----------



## Fleck (Feb 24, 2009)

hey, just wanted to say thanks for this thread.  i am so happy.  i got a X-Fi Xtreme for $30


----------



## _jM (Mar 10, 2009)

Umm does this work on a SB Audigy 2 card?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> Umm does this work on a SB Audigy 2 card?



the thread title says "audigy SE" so.... no.


----------



## _jM (Mar 10, 2009)

hmmm... I've been looking everywhere for an Audigy 2 modded driver and i cant find one... this is the closest thing..lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2009)

_jM said:


> hmmm... I've been looking everywhere for an Audigy 2 modded driver and i cant find one... this is the closest thing..lol



audigy 2 has tons of modded drivers. go investigate YouPax on the driverheaven forums under general audio i think, they have heaps there.


----------



## oenone (Apr 17, 2009)

i have a soundblaster audigy value 

will this installer work for me ??


----------



## silkstone (May 6, 2009)

Hi guys, i know this is an old thread, but....

I'm going to buy a Audigy SE today, it's a steal at $18 and i want to use it as a xi-fi obviously. There are so many links to the different drivers on this thread, its all a little confusing.
Which drivers should i use with vista x64? will the drivers also give me the creative software?

Thanks guys


----------



## THE_MadTom (May 6, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Hi guys, i know this is an old thread, but....
> 
> I'm going to buy a Audigy SE today, it's a steal at $18 and i want to use it as a xi-fi obviously. There are so many links to the different drivers on this thread, its all a little confusing.
> Which drivers should i use with vista x64? will the drivers also give me the creative software?
> ...



Did the same as you! Bought an Audigy SE today. Writing this from Win 7 Ultimate 64-bit and installed modded drivers. Works fine...

Used "Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2.rar" from
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1007109&postcount=77

And so far I'm happy!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone noticed a worth wild change going from the Audigy to the X-Fi?


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

So far i've not noticed any advantage going from onboard to audigy


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

i definitely noticed a difference going from Realtek HD onboard to Audigy 2 zs. Ill start with the microphone. With my realtek onboard the mic would just cut out randomly and not work. This would require a restart. Also the mic level was really low even when i had the volume for recording all the way up. With the audigy, the mic works alot better/louder. Also, sound in general is alot louder, and its clear at the loud levels. Dont be fooled, any normal person can notice a difference going from on board to even an audigy.  Not to mention the OBVIOUS advantage in games with EAX 4.0.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

welly321 said:


> i definitely noticed a difference going from Realtek HD onboard to Audigy 2 zs. Ill start with the microphone. With my realtek onboard the mic would just cut out randomly and not work. This would require a restart. Also the mic level was really low even when i had the volume for recording all the way up. With the audigy, the mic works alot better/louder. Also, sound in general is alot louder, and its clear at the loud levels. Dont be fooled, any normal person can notice a difference going from on board to even an audigy.  Not to mention the OBVIOUS advantage in games with EAX 5.0.



you arent even getting EAX 5.0. audigy doesnt support it, even with driver mods.
such an OBVIOUS improvement.


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

lol sorry i meant 4.0 which im sure anyone could gather


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

Not many good games that support EAX. But my audigy has the same problem as my realtek. Mic volume is way too low even with the 20DdB boost


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

Really thats wierd the mic is crazy loud for me if i turn it all the way up. I leave it around midway. What drivers are you using ?


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

Tried many different ones, currently im using the 4_2 drivers http://rapidshare.com/files/151896076/Audigy_to_X-Fi_Extreme_Audio_1_04_0079_XP_Vista_4_2.rar.html


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

ya i dont know...Have you disabled on board sound in the BIOS? I had the same problem with mic volume on my realtek and the audigy 2 fixed it. I use the Audigy vista support pack drivers.


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

Yes, i remembered to disable it. i'm not using the audigy drivers because the sound card sounds pretty shocking without crystalizer


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

wow didnt even know this was possible, my dad has an Audigy SE in a box somewhere that he doesnt use anymore, maybe I'll give this a go especially as 4.2 seems to work under Win 7.

I take 4.2 is the latest modded driver? And its x64 right?


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

So the 4_2 drivers wont work with an audigy 2 zs?


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

welly321 said:


> So the 4_2 drivers wont work with an audigy 2 zs?



there are different mods for different cards. You'll have to google what one works with the audigy 2 ZS, as its a true hardware model while the audigy SE and value cards were software based.


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

hmm ok thanks for the help


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

welly321 said:


> So the 4_2 drivers wont work with an audigy 2 zs?




DK has a modded drivers for your sound card http://danielkawakami.blogspot.com/
I don;t know how good they are however.



Mussels said:


> there are different mods for different cards. You'll have to google what one works with the audigy 2 ZS, as its a true hardware model while the audigy SE and value cards were software based.



Yup i regret buying a software based soundcard as the software based realtek drivers were just as good. I even think i figured out how to get the crystalizer software working with them without buying a key.
I might be putting my new audigy value in the bin in protest to such a crappy product made my creative.


----------



## welly321 (May 7, 2009)

Maybe thats the issue then. I thought you were using the same card as me. All i was really expecting out of the audigy 2 was a fix for my mic issue. It did that and also improved my sound quality so i am really happy with it. I am going to try those drivers and see how they work out. I will post here for anyone else that has an audigy 2 zs


----------



## silkstone (May 7, 2009)

welly321 said:


> Maybe thats the issue then. I thought you were using the same card as me. All i was really expecting out of the audigy 2 was a fix for my mic issue. It did that and also improved my sound quality so i am really happy with it. I am going to try those drivers and see how they work out. I will post here for anyone else that has an audigy 2 zs



Yea, your card is much better. I know that mine is low end but, i was still expecting some kind of improvement over my onboard especially as the X-Fi Xtreme goes for $70 over here!


----------



## KainXS (May 7, 2009)

welly321 said:


> Maybe thats the issue then. I thought you were using the same card as me. All i was really expecting out of the audigy 2 was a fix for my mic issue. It did that and also improved my sound quality so i am really happy with it. I am going to try those drivers and see how they work out. I will post here for anyone else that has an audigy 2 zs



the x-fi drivers for the Audigy 1 2 and 4 are done via software emulation I think so the downside is your card is not gonna be able to do eax via its hardware


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope you don't mind me putting this here but last night I was able to install the Win 7 beta X-fi xtreme audio drivers to my Audigy Live! 24-bit.  I can't seem to get the installer to work but was able to manually install the driver after adding the DEV ID's to the P17 app file.


----------



## kodiakus (Jun 15, 2009)

In place of my no longer relevant question, I have a new one. 

 I have a Live! 24-bit card. The 4.2 drivers work. But all they really do is make noise. I can do whatever I want to any of the EQ, CMSS, and EAX settings, but it makes absolutely no difference whatsoever in sound quality. THe only thing the creative console has become is a very fancy method of managing volume levels, that's all it really changes. any ideas? I'm on Windows 7, but that shouldn't be the problem, I saw another person here running it fine on W7.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 17, 2009)

I tried it on 7 a while back and it worked, check this post

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1366650

it sounds like a problem with alchemy or openal, remove all instances of the previous driver and use the one I linked to in that thread


----------



## mpq1671 (Jul 26, 2009)

Same on my Audigy on Win7 with these drivers. Only volume control works fine... If some1 know how to make them to work properly post it plz.


----------



## Broman48 (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry for the big bump, but I've been searching for about an hour and still found no answer.
Using the 4.2 drivers, I managed to install them on Windows 7 64 bit and had the card show up as X-Fi in the device manager. Sound works, but I don't have any control panel. Any idea why I can't bring up or install the control panel? I can't really test to see if these drivers are really working as X-fi without it.

I was originally using the unnoficial "SB P17X Series Support Pack 2.0 (07/31/2009) - AudigySE/Value/LS_Live24bit_X-Fi XtremeAudio_SB5.1VX" for my drivers, which included the control panel. The official drivers did not. 
What would I need to do to get the drivers as X-fi and include all the stuff in the Support Pack? For my first install of the X-fi drivers, I had the control panel with the X-fi settings too, but there was no difference in quality, so I thought I might've installed it wrong.


----------



## Duppyman (Dec 11, 2009)

I have the exact same problem as broman. I install the driver mod and it SEEMS to work until you try to do anything in the console. Nothing responds you can turn any effect/ single speaker volume up or down and it will make no difference. I did install the audigy SE daniel K drivers on the creative site and they work but my bass is crap now for some reason so im blaming it on the audigy drivers themselves, can ANYONE please help us? to be clear we want the audigy to x-fi xtreme audio driver mod to work in windows 7, and by work I mean function not just show up in device manager 

thanks guys


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been trying to get the EQ working on my Audigy SE in Win 7, but with no luck. Today I downloaded the "Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio driver" (1.04.0090XFXA_PCDRV_LB_1_04_0090.exe) and first I tried to install it, but of course it wouldn't find the sound card... Then I "unzipped" it with 7-zip and manually updated the driver... And yes it works. Then Win 7 started to install all these nonsense programs and you cant stop them installing. Rebooted and sound is ok. BUT. There is no way to control Bass Boost, Bass Management or EQ. 

Creative Audio Control Panel works and EAX and CMSS can be controlled there, but none of the options mentioned above will work.







Win 7's own Sound properties shows all the mentioned things but nothing happens when clicking or double clicking them or the "Settings..." it looks like it loads something when clicking on settings but nothing happens after that.

Anyone else got the EQ working in Win 7?

EDIT: It loads the Audio Control Panel, which is lame.

EDIT2: Got the EQ to work! Found Daniel_K's "SB P17X Support Pack 2"






It seems to use the same driver that I tried before (X-Fi Xtreme Audio).


----------



## Duppyman (Dec 22, 2009)

yea but when you install the support pack you get the SB audigy drivers again D: and i notice a HUGE difference between x-fi and audigy drivers on my z-5300s.


----------



## Broman48 (Dec 24, 2009)

Duppyman said:


> yea but when you install the support pack you get the SB audigy drivers again D: and i notice a HUGE difference between x-fi and audigy drivers on my z-5300s.



Does that mean you got the drivers working properly? EAX effects and the control panel?

To install these is it as simple as getting the Audigy to X-fi and then installing the X-fi drivers as if I had an X-fi card?


----------



## Duppyman (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried using the modded drivers then installing the x-fi support pack and it gave me the no device installed thing. The only way to get the SB audigy SE working on windows is to install the Daniel K SB support pack, but then you only have your shitty SB audigy card. To my knowledge there is no way to install any current modded drivers and have them work fully. Still waiting on a genius to help us out D: until then keep searching and keep us updated!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2009)

daniel K's blog has gone offline, it seems he's either in hiding, or been forced to take his stuff offline.

odds on updated mods are unlikely without him.


----------



## fango (Jan 1, 2010)

.. I also try vista drivers (Audigy to X-Fi Extreme Audio 1_04_0079 XP Vista 4_2) on windows 7 32 (audigy SE) but only thing I manage to get is BSOD, so I'm back to default creative driver, any suggestions how to make this work?

thanks!


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 1, 2010)

Duppyman said:


> yea but when you install the support pack you get the SB audigy drivers again D: and i notice a HUGE difference between x-fi and audigy drivers on my z-5300s.



  Sorry if I sound rude, but just want to make sure... That you have tested both drivers without any equalization and all effects (crystalizer, CMSS) disabled.

I do remember that when I first installed the modded X-Fi Xtreme Audio drivers in XP, I could hear the difference...
But the driver version in the Support Pack is the same as in Xtreme Audio, only the name should be different.
I have had my Audigy seen as Xtreme Audio in the device manager in Win 7, but it didn't have just about any functionality that I needed.


----------



## Duppyman (Feb 1, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> Sorry if I sound rude, but just want to make sure... That you have tested both drivers without any equalization and all effects (crystalizer, CMSS) disabled.
> 
> I do remember that when I first installed the modded X-Fi Xtreme Audio drivers in XP, I could hear the difference...
> But the driver version in the Support Pack is the same as in Xtreme Audio, only the name should be different.
> I have had my Audigy seen as Xtreme Audio in the device manager in Win 7, but it didn't have just about any functionality that I needed.




Same with me. At this point you either install the support pack for Audigy SE and settle with those drivers and a working console launcher, or you install the x-fi xtreme audio drivers and have it listed in device manager as so, but have no functionality at all.


----------



## Meizuman (May 3, 2010)

Just installed X-Fi driver (p17.inf) manually on top of the support pack 2 and now I have "SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio" instead of "SB Audigy" in Device manager


----------



## Dazzeerr (May 3, 2010)

I've got an X-Fi Xtreme Audio. It does the job tbh and I got it for £5.

But previous people are right, it doesn't use the 'true' X-Fi chipset, it's a knock off version.


----------



## RejZoR (May 3, 2010)

X-Fi Xtreme Audio is evil. Same applies to Auzentech Bravura. Sure it has better components, but the main chip is still crap. It's cheap but it's crap. Look for CA20K2 on a big chip. That's what you really want.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

I just got my old Audigy SE off my uncle to try these drivers out. So far they seem alright, but Creative CMSS doesn't work.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2010)

hat said:


> I just got my old Audigy SE off my uncle to try these drivers out. So far they seem alright, but Creative CMSS doesn't work.



Any comments about this issue? I would like to get CMSS to work...


----------



## Meizuman (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Formula350 (Sep 13, 2010)

THREAD NECROMANCY! 

Found where Daniel_K went... He's on the Creative forums lol (Believe it or not!)
http://forums.creative.com/t5/forums/recentpostspage/user-id/98830/post-type/thread/


----------

